# that's a line I wouldn't cross



## j-Adore

I was just translating some English sentences into colloquial German and wondering how the idea of "_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_" would be naturally expressed in German. I phrased it as:


Ich bin vielleicht kein Heiliger, aber deswegen noch lange kein kaltherziges Wesen. Denen was auch immer aus dem Kreuz zu leiern, *da hört sich doch alles auf*!


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> da hört sich doch alles auf!


The reflexive usage is wrong.

_...da hört es doch [wohl] auf!_



j-Adore said:


> "_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_"


_..das ist eine Grenze, die man nicht überschreiten sollte/darf

Irgendwo ist doch auch eine Grenze, die man nicht überschreiten darf!_


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Kajjo said:


> das ist eine Grenze, die man nicht überschreiten sollte/darf


Man kann auch "Linie" sagen, speziell ein rote.
"... zu leiern, da ist eine (rote) Linie, die man nicht überschreiten darf."


----------



## Kajjo

Lhost Vokus said:


> da ist eine (rote) Linie, die man nicht überschreiten darf."


Yes, very idiomatic, but slightly different connotation, I believe. The "rote Linie" is more a demarcation line that is pretty clear and beyond it things are tabooed, either legally or morally.

"Eine Grenze" in this metaphor might be almost the same but is usually imagined a bit softer, like "that's too much, the is a limit".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> The reflexive usage is wrong.


Warum soll das falsch sein?



> *Da hört (sich) (doch) alles auf!* Nun ist aber genug!
> Ausruf der Verärgerung


Das passt allerdings nicht für "_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_"


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Warum soll das falsch sein?


_ Es hört sich auf.
 Da hört es sich auf._

Da kann es doch keine zweite Meinung geben. Die Sätze sind ungrammatisch und genau Null idiomatisch. Gibt es Regionen, in denen es im Dialekt so gesagt wird?!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Gibt es Regionen, in denen es im Dialekt so gesagt wird?!


Ich selbst sage das auch nicht, habe es aber schon des Öfteren gehört.


Kajjo said:


> ungrammatisch


 aber das gibt's. Und wird ja auch im Redensartenindex angeführt (#5).

Und im DWDS


> _umgangssprachlich _da hört (sich) doch alles                            auf! (= nun ist es aber genug!)


Und im Duden


> da hört [sich] doch alles auf! (umgangssprachlich: nun ist es aber genug!; das ist ja unerhört!)



Du kannst also die roten Kreuze entfernen .......


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> m Redensartenindex


Das hat nichts zu bedueten... offensichtlich grob dialektal. Ich bleibe dabei: Standardsprachlich (und das im allerweitesten Sinne, ohne Berücksichtigung des Registers) ist das *ungrammatisch und schlichtweg falsch*.

Ich finde nicht, dass man sich das schönreden sollte. Natürlich verwenden manche Sprecher falsche Ausdrücke, manchmal aufgrund von Unwissen, manchmal aufgrund von Dialekt, als blöde Angewohnheit oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Aber "Es hört sich auf!" ist falsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das hat nichts zu bedueten... offensichtlich grob dialektal. Ich bleibe dabei: Standardsprachlich (und das im allerweitesten Sinne, ohne Berücksichtigung des Registers) ist das *ungrammatisch und schlichtweg falsch*.


Mind the _Edit_!

_umgangssprachlich_, nicht dialektal.
Oder haben der Duden und das DWDS auch unrecht?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _umgangssprachlich_, nicht dialektal.


Was auch immer. In diesem Falle aber sehr grobe umgangssprachlich. ich halte diese Kennzeichnung für falsch. Es hätte heißen sollen "falsch verwendet", aber auch der Duden ist nicht perfekt... ;-)

Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der das sagt. Es klingt ganz schrecklich, ganz falsch. Ich sehe da keinerlei Spielraum, diese Wendung irgendwie als passabel zu bezeichnen.

Die roten Kreuze gehören da hin. Das "sich" ist falsch. Dabei bleibe ich. Mal schauen, ob wir jemanden finden, der das wirklich so sagt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der das sagt.


_Das hat nichts zu bedeuten. _
Ich kenne auch manchmal Ausdrücke nicht, die (u.A. von Dir) verwendet werden.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Kajjo said:


> Mal schauen, ob wir jemanden finden, der das wirklich so sagt.


Ich!

"Da hört sich doch alles auf!" als feste Wendung verwende ich. Aber mit Kajo konform gehe ich, dass "Es hört sich auf." und "Da hört es sich auf." nicht richtig sind und so höre ich das auch nie.


----------



## JClaudeK

Lhost Vokus said:


> Aber mit Kajo konform gehe ich, dass "Es hört sich auf." und "Da hört es sich auf." nicht richtig sind


Ja, das stimmt (die roten Kreuze dürfen also stehen bleiben). 

Aber darum geht es hier ja gar nicht.


----------



## Frieder

Lhost Vokus said:


> "Da hört sich doch alles auf!" als feste Wendung verwende ich


... ich nicht, aber gehört habe ich sie schon öfter. Aber eben auch nur GENAU in dieser Fügung. Ich meine auch, dass es mittlerweile veralte(n)t ist.


----------



## j-Adore

Die Bedürftigen auch noch auszunehmen, für/zu sowas würde ich mich nie hergeben.

@Kajjo On second thoughts, doesn't this phrasing work here, after all? -- in the sense of:

"_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_", "_I'm above such things_", "_I'll never stoop that low_"


----------



## Alemanita

Lhost Vokus said:


> Ich!
> 
> "Da hört sich doch alles auf!" als feste Wendung verwende ich.



Ich auch.


----------



## Alemanita

j-Adore said:


> I was just translating some English sentences into colloquial German and wondering how the idea of "_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_" would be naturally expressed in German. I phrased it as:
> 
> 
> Ich bin vielleicht kein Heiliger, aber deswegen noch lange kein kaltherziges Wesen. Denen was auch immer aus dem Kreuz zu leiern, *da hört sich doch alles auf*!



Zurück zum Anfang dieses Fadens:

Der zweite Satz des Beispiels ist mMn unlogisch. 

Der Ausruf "Da hört sich doch alles auf!" ist eine Reaktion auf eine vorher gehörte Ungeheuerlichkeit.

A:"Der alten Frau Meier wurde fristlos gekündigt, weil ihr Hund nachts gebellt hat. Und ihr Neffe hat ihre Rente geklaut."
B. "Waaas? Na, da hört sich doch alles auf!"

Für "that's a line I wouldn't cross" bietet sich doch an: "so weit würde ich nie gehen", "alles hat seine Grenzen".

Was wolltest du, j'adore, eigentlich ausdrücken mit:

*Denen was auch immer aus dem Kreuz zu leiern*, *da hört sich doch alles auf*!

Mich stört die Verbindung von "was auch immer" und "aus dem Kreuz leiern". Das ergibt keinen Sinn.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _ Es hört sich auf.
> Da hört es sich auf._
> 
> Da kann es doch keine zweite Meinung geben. Die Sätze sind ungrammatisch und genau Null idiomatisch. Gibt es Regionen, in denen es im Dialekt so gesagt wird?!


"Da hört  sich doch alles auf!" - das ist sehr idiomatisch. Aufgebracht und verärgert, ungefähr: "Das ist das  Letzte!" Da ist das Subjekt "Alles".
Oft gehört und auch selbst verwendet.
In purer Form:
"Es hört sich auf" und "Da hört es sich auf!" kenne ich es nicht.


----------



## j-Adore

@Alemanita Yes, I was misinterpreting "da hört sich doch alles auf", which led to the logical mismatch between the two parts of the sentence.

As mentioned above, this was what I really wanted to say:



j-Adore said:


> etw. zu tun, für/zu sowas würde ich mich nie hergeben.


----------



## Hutschi

Nochmal:
...


j-Adore said:


> I was just translating some English sentences into colloquial German and wondering how the idea of "_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_" would be naturally expressed in German. I phrased it as:
> 
> 
> Ich bin vielleicht kein Heiliger, aber deswegen noch lange kein kaltherziges Wesen. Denen was auch immer aus dem Kreuz zu leiern, *da hört sich doch alles auf*!



Das Problem: wie andere schrieben: Die Bedeutung stimmt nicht. Es ist semantisch falsch und syntaktisch korrekt. Deshalb hat Kajjo auch recht, die reflexive Form ist im konkreten Fall falsch, wenn auch nicht syntaktisch sondern semantisch.

Möglich wäre auch:
"... , das würde ich niemals tun."

Obzwar:
Die reflexive Form wäre möglich, wenn ich mich darüber aufrege, dass andere denen etwas aus dem Kreuze leiern. Es ist also vom Kontext abhängig.
Der Satz enthält ja nicht, wer "es" tut. Es ändert aber den angegebenen Inhalt stark.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Ich auch.





Lhost Vokus said:


> Ich!


Sehr, sehr seltsam. Aus welchen Regionen kommt hr? Seid ihr dialektal aufgewachsen?

Ich wäre jede Wette eingegangen, des es keinen einzigen Muttersprachler gibt, der diese verquere Version akzeptabel findet. Standardsprachlich passt das "sich" doch absolut gar nicht, genau Null. Der Satz klingt für mich so krass falsch, dass es mich schüttelt.

Wie erklärt ihr euch denn die Reflexivität? Warum in aller Welt "sich"?


----------



## Alemanita

Ich bin nicht dialektal aufgewachsen, ich bin überhaupt nicht in Deutschland aufgewachsen, aber wohl mit der deutschen Sprache.
Dieser Ausruf ist für mich  eine feststehende Wendung, ohne die Varianten, wie sie z. B. im Redensarten-Index angegeben werden.
*Da* *hört* *sich* *doch* *alles* *auf*! 
Da hört alles auf!   (In diesem Kontext!)
Da hört doch alles auf!  (idem)
Da hört sich alles auf!  (idem)


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Sehr, sehr seltsam. Aus welchen Regionen kommt hr? Seid ihr dialektal aufgewachsen?
> 
> Ich wäre jede Wette eingegangen, des es keinen einzigen Muttersprachler gibt, der diese verquere Version akzeptabel findet. Standardsprachlich passt das "sich" doch absolut gar nicht, genau Null. Der Satz klingt für mich so krass falsch, dass es mich schüttelt.
> 
> Wie erklärt ihr euch denn die Reflexivität? Warum in aller Welt "sich"?



Ich bin (leider) nicht dialektal aufgewachsen. Meine Eltern stammen vom südlichen Thüringer Wald, dort lebte ich die drei ersten Jahre, die für Sprachentwicklung wichtig sind, aber sie erzogen mich hochdeutsch, nicht dialektal. Ich war Einzelgänger, deshalb habe ich den Dialekt auch nicht von anderen sprechen gelernt, verstehe aber das meiste.
Dann war ich in Dresden, wieder hochdeutsch, eher schriftdeutsch. Ich habe sehr viel gelesen, weil ich oft krank war. In der Schule war ich einer von wenigen, die den sächsischen Dialekt gar nicht konnten, außer wenigen Wörtern, wie "Nu!"="Ja!".

"Da hört sich doch alles auf!" ist eine recht geläufige Wendung. Das "sich" kann ich nicht erklären, aber ohne "sich" ergibt sich eine völlig andere Bedeutung.
Von "Das ist das Allerletzte!" = "Das ist völlig falsch und ungehörig!" zu "Da endet alles." im Sinne einer Handlung oder eines Ortes.
Von emotional erregter Sprache zu einfachem Bericht.

---

Der Vorteil: Im Gegensatz zu anderen verstehe ich (durch Übung) viele deutsche Dialekte recht gut.
Ich beobachtete in den letzten ca. 30 Jahren eine starke Verarmung an Redewendungen und Metaphern außerhalb der Dialekte. Alle versuchen "gestelztes" Hochdeutsch zu sprechen. ("Alle" ist etwas polemisch übertrieben, natürlich.)

Es besteht eine Tendenz zur scharfen Definition und Abgrenzung von Begriffen, die die Sprache weniger präzise macht, da sie die Unschärfe vermeidet.


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Der Vorteil: Im Gegensatz zu anderen verstehe ich (durch Übung) viele deutsche Dialekte recht gut.
> Ich beobachtete in den letzten ca. 30 Jahren eine starke Verarmung an Redewendungen und Metaphern. Alle versuchen "gestelztes" Hochdeutsch zu sprechen. ("Alle" ist etwas polemisch übertrieben, natürlich.)



Das wollte ich gerade auch sagen: ich verstehe viele Dialekte recht gut. Und ich möchte ergänzen: ich empfinde Ausdrücke aus Dialekten oft als Bereicherung, zumindest kann ich sie als interessantes Phänomen hinnehmen. Noch nie habe ich zu irgendetwas aus dem deutsche Sprachraum gesagt


Kajjo said:


> Der Satz klingt für mich so krass falsch, dass es mich schüttelt.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Alemanita said:


> Dieser Ausruf ist für mich eine feststehende Wendung


Genau, so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Die Bedürftigen auch noch auszunehmen, für/zu sowas würde ich mich nie hergeben.
> 
> @Kajjo On second thoughts, doesn't this phrasing work here, after all? -- in the sense of:
> 
> "_that's a line I wouldn't/won't cross_", "_I'm above such things_", "_I'll never stoop that low_"


Wie lautet denn der ganze Originalsatz?


Alemanita said:


> "so weit würde ich nie gehen"




"_I'm above such things_": Das ist unter meinem Niveau.
 "_I'll never stoop that low_": So tief werde ich nicht sinken.


----------

